# R.I.P. Oggy



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

R.I.P Oggy. I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm glad he was home with you.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, I will miss him


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

your love shining through and through. Oggie was beautiful.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. [emoji22]


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry about Oggy’s passing. He had a long life.


----------

